# Brewing Licence



## Lez87 (7/5/07)

Hi Guys,

I was just curious as to what is required for one to be able to sell there own brew?

Any pointers as to where to get info on this would be great.

Cheers,
Lez87


----------



## DJR (7/5/07)

Look at the Excise Act and the Excise Tariff act and you might change your mind 

You need a Producer's License, then you need to fill in paperwork for every time you scratch yourself within 10kms of the brewery.


----------



## kook (7/5/07)

There is an interesting insight into moving commercial by Gulf Brewery below:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=5131


----------



## delboy (7/5/07)

yes thats wright and it is a nightmare but for the micros it has alot of consessions adt to alcohol production as well.
there is soooo much red tape an auto electrician would be kept in tape for a millenium.

after all this is the lucky country lucky if you can understand all the government gobble de goop.

del


----------



## goatherder (7/5/07)

It depends where you are Lez87. The excise that DJR mentioned is a Federal thing - it applies to brewers in all states equally. Liquor licences however are administered by the various state governments. This page will direct you to the appropriate resource in your state:

http://www.alcoholsummit.nsw.gov.au/respon...upply/licensing


----------



## Lez87 (7/5/07)

Thanks for the tips guys, after looking into it it does seem bloody difficult. 

Why is it so damn hard?, its ridicules (stupid laws)


----------



## head (7/5/07)

Well you could try brewing on an old cargo ship or similar. Shuffle out to international waters. Brew away and then re-enter to sell. :blink: WHAT..........No need to look at me like that. It is an option.........A rather convoluted, expensive, over the top option, but an option none the less.


----------



## oldbugman (7/5/07)

Set up your own country just like Sealand.
http://www.sealandgov.org/


----------



## head (7/5/07)

Or you could go to our very own back yard Principality.

http://www.principality-hutt-river.com/


----------



## Lez87 (7/5/07)

head said:


> Or you could go to our very own back yard Principality.
> 
> http://www.principality-hutt-river.com/



Now that would probably be the cheaper of the 3 options lol.

Start my own country now thats brilliant.


----------



## Wortgames (7/5/07)

head said:


> Well you could try brewing on an old cargo ship or similar. Shuffle out to international waters. Brew away and then re-enter to sell.



Pirate beer! Arrrrrr...


----------



## /// (7/5/07)

having and Vic, NSW and excise (well almost) it sure is a hell of a lot of fun.

Each State is different on whether the licence is administered by a court or a principle approver. Also, whether the license is attached to a business or a physical location.

NSW is administered for the moment by OLGR and is fixed to a premise - aka a venue. 

If it was so easy I guess everyone would have one ;-p

Scotty


----------



## glenos (8/5/07)

Excise license is a bugger to get, I know someone who has sold his business pending transfer of the excise licence, it has taken 12+ months.



> Or you could go to our very own back yard Principality.



There are a couple of 'gentlemen' trying to establish their own principality here (in Sandy Bay=rich suburb) because there rates was assessed as not their primary residence and therefore a lot higher. 

They spent 6 months living in the pilbara making mega bucks and bitched about the the rates notice when they got home.


----------



## barneyhanway (8/5/07)

OldBugman said:


> Set up your own country just like Sealand.
> http://www.sealandgov.org/



Except theres already a Sealand, yours would have to be New Sealand. yuk yuk.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/07)

There are several steps in getting a licence to make and sell beer in NSW

*Step 1*

You need to go to your local council and do a development application for a brewery. This will involve all sorts of stuff to do with zoning, location, building health etc....

It is the hardest bit

*Step 2*

Apply to the Liqour license board for a "Brewers Licence" It will cost you $2000.

You will need to show them that your local council has approved the development. If you dont then you are wasting your time.

They will also consult the local police - Licensing Seargant - for an appraisal.

If council and the police say yes, and no one objects then the local Liqour license magistrate will issue you a licence.

You can get the magistrate to approve the license, then pay the fee latter.

It is actually a simple process.You shouldnt even need a solicitor if you get your paper work right
*Step 3*

Get onto the tax office. specifically the Alchohol Industry Group. They are based in Adelaide.

They deal with anything to do tax/excise wise .

You will need to show them your brewers Licence, council approval etc. Dont bother untill you are practically ready to start brewing. They will want calibration certificates for vessals, recipies,labels, stock takes, building details for exise purposes...everyhting. They are pretty tough as they dont like to be diddled.They will want to know where every last grain of malt went.They also requiure that excise is payed BEFORE the beer leaves the brewery. 

They will want to know the coulour of your undies as well. 


Then there is minor stuff like health regs, trademarks, liability.

It is doable, you just have to follow and supply exactly what everyone asks of you


----------



## Lukes (8/5/07)

The first real step is to work out what all of this will cost you and then times it by 52 weeks :blink: 

The big players have $$$ backing them or old money.

The small players work like dogs for beans.

A new Mirco/Brew Pub is opening soon (Coldstream) up the Yarra Valley so it can happen and still is.

Would be best to google and send them an email or as in a post above ask Pedro from Gulf Brewery as they both purchased old brewery's from over the ditch.


WG I like the idea of pirate beer at sea but you will only be able to brew IPA's :lol: 

- Luke


----------



## /// (8/5/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> *Step 1*
> 
> You need to go to your local council and do a development application for a brewery. This will involve all sorts of stuff to do with zoning, location, building health etc....
> 
> It is the hardest bit




Having gone the the process myself and without a solicitor I'd disagree with you there. The Council Dev App was the smoothest part of the process, helps having a copper and steel mill in your area. All the council need to know is what you are doing and the potential impacts on residents and the environment.

The court and the reviewing legal officers usually attach extra requirements once an application is received such as requirements for advertising evidence, communication polices and defined licence area's (the practice direction for site plans is a hoot). Mine was 17 points of further information required, with some of the responses being extensive. I think we ended up with about 150 pages of additional affidavits.

Also it can be dependant on the judge of the day, with further push-outs in a Grant due to thier own questions above and beyond the reviewing OLGR officer's report. 

The average appliaction is 6-9 months thru the court - thats a heck of a lot of time and $$! (esp. as you have to have a secured premise before you can apply)

Scotty


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/07)

Well I would have to agree somewhat. Solicitors do help ( help take your money )...as all sorts of things pop up.

And it will depend on the Magistrate. 

And wether you want a retail license as well..

The court will require all the site plans to show the licensed area etc as well as proof that you advertised the application.

They may also require the applicatnt to do a RSA course, but I did read somewhere on the DGRA website that a judge set a precidant on this as the brewer is only supplying as a wholesale to other licensed retailers and should not require an RSA

Once you want to incorporate a retail licence to sell to the public, things get really messy.

One must rememeber that a brewers license only allows you to brew and sell to other licence holders that can sell to the public.

You are not able to sell your beer from a brewery to the public. But you can sell it to your employees... :chug:


----------



## winkle (8/5/07)

Lukes said:


> The first real step is to work out what all of this will cost you and then times it by 52 weeks :blink:
> 
> The big players have $$$ backing them or old money.
> 
> ...


 Maybe brew this under contract
http://www.ratebeer.com/Beer/piraat-105/3962/


----------



## /// (8/5/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well I would have to agree somewhat. Solicitors do help ( help take your money )...as all sorts of things pop up.
> 
> And it will depend on the Magistrate.
> 
> ...



My frustration was 2 adjournements as the judge could not find the answers to his own questions in the 'war and peace' sized application - meant 2 months of delays.

RSA's are now standard requirements for all app's as is a Responsible Service of Alcohol House Policy. Funny how your not allowed to sell or serve Alcohol on the premises to unlicenced persons as a brewery... but you have to develop a service policy in breach of your licence provisions ....

If your lucky to get a new-grant retail I'd be telling no-one. Usually a transfer of an existing retail licence is standard, and they are not cheap!

The NSW Brewers Guild is beginning the process to address the licence equivalence issue with Winery Cellar Doors. Why cna wineries sell and offer tastings and breweries cannot. Wine is a higher alcohol product often made with grapes friom other area's?? Ahh the fun we are going to have in coming years with this challenge!

Scotty


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/07)

Getting a new grant licence is nearly impossible

Recently a small village shop wanted to get a bottle shop license.

One of the big guys ( major chain ) that was not even located anywhere near the shop protested on the grounds that it would infringe on its multi million dollar profit.Non of the other smaller independant outlest gave a rats arse..

Unfortunatly, the laws allow for existing license holders to challange new licences on grounds that it might interferre with their trade...

Bollox.... B)


----------



## PostModern (8/5/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Bollox.... B)



Indeed. Who cares how many off licences there are? Free trade should determine how much alcohol is sold thru which shop. If it were easy to get a licence, I still don't think we'd see rows of bottle shops at the local village and piles of drunk people neglecting their kids. It's about time the licensing court realised that people are generally responsible for their own alcohol consumption and that the court should stop treating them like 20 million recovering alcoholics.

Seeing what Scotty went thru, I've opted to go down the wholesale path and brew in other peoples' metal for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (8/5/07)

New 'small bar' and 'drink only' restaurant licences in WA should make the selling of it a little easier over here. The ATO side of it remains the same for everyone.


----------



## BOG (8/5/07)

Slightly off the topic (sorry),

Can I donate a keg to the local surf club or football club who may or may not be licenced to serve booze, or if not then charges a donation to the club as entry.

In short I'm trying to work out how to help the local, not for profit club, by donating a keg or two.


Any ideas ?





BOG


----------



## /// (8/5/07)

BOG said:


> Slightly off the topic (sorry),
> 
> Can I donate a keg to the local surf club or football club who may or may not be licenced to serve booze, or if not then charges a donation to the club as entry.
> 
> ...



Dunno, HB is typically illegal to sell. Onoffer at no charge for an event may be in the yawning cracks...

In comparison, a club or society can apply for three (3) special event licences and this is an easy process. This only goes to the licensing officer at the local court and as long as the applicant is part of the Club board and they have a non-profit clause in thier constitution, an application may be granted for $50. A server with an RSA cert is required, as well as standard stuff (insecurity gaurds for eg if needed)

Did this for my surf club, was not hard,

Scotty


----------



## BOG (8/5/07)

Ok thanks for that I hunt down the infor for the licence.

This is assuming they buy the beer from the local pub and sell it.

What happens if I give them the beer and then they sell it. Say 40 beers per keg at $2 per beer. It's an $80 donation to the club in effect.

There is a hole in the laws here I'm just not sure I've defined it yet.


BOG


----------



## /// (8/5/07)

BOG said:


> Ok thanks for that I hunt down the infor for the licence.
> 
> There is a hole in the laws here I'm just not sure I've defined it yet.
> BOG



Happy Hunting... usually Footy clubs ahve a pub or club sponsor. See if they can help supply?? A micro within Coo-Eee may also help...

Scotty


----------



## PostModern (8/5/07)

BOG said:


> Ok thanks for that I hunt down the infor for the licence.
> 
> This is assuming they buy the beer from the local pub and sell it.
> 
> ...



I think the hole you fall in there is that excise must be paid on the beer. If they buy it from a Pub or wholesaler, the excise has been paid and everyone's happy. If they sell homebrewed beer, licensing is the least of your worries, it's the taxman who'll be after you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/07)

MMM...selling HomeBrew for a charity as a donation......


If the excise men find out, you will be up to your eyballs. Not to mention the local police with regard to licensing. Essentially your are doing something illegal. And not even God himself would be much help in front of a judge. There are just so many things they can get you with.

BUT

When I used to drink at an Outlaw Bikie Club, they had a system that everyone had there own drinks in the fridge, and they where all labelled with their names. 

Now when you wanted a drink "fred" would offer you a drink from his own section of the fridge. If you chose to lend him a few dollars for every drink, then you could drink all night. If he never payed you back then that was bad luck

Technically they could not have any money change hands for the beer/burbon/rum

But there was nothing wrong with drinking at the bar, as long as you dindnt pay for it.

Now..as for the strippers........ :super:


----------



## Brewtus (8/5/07)

PostModern said:


> Indeed. Who cares how many off licences there are? Free trade should determine how much alcohol is sold thru which shop. If it were easy to get a licence, I still don't think we'd see rows of bottle shops at the local village and piles of drunk people neglecting their kids. It's about time the licensing court realised that people are generally responsible for their own alcohol consumption and that the court should stop treating them like 20 million recovering alcoholics.
> 
> Seeing what Scotty went thru, I've opted to go down the wholesale path and brew in other peoples' metal for the foreseeable future.



I like the Euro model as it is in Spain, Italy, France and other places. Your local cafe' has a beer tap, liquor shelf and wine. You go into it in the morning for coffee, lunch time for a sandwich and on the way home for a beer, wine or whatever. You can take kids in, buy ice creams etc, just like a the old Italian run milkbar with a license. Australia in the 50s was so stuck in the Irish/British model where a pub has a license and we all go there without the kiddies to get pissed. When the European immigrants came out, they wanted the same thing as they had at home. No on your life in Anglophilic Australia. Pubs where for bloke, not kids and sheilas. In southern Europe, drinking is far more about quality than quantity, It is a social thing and often family thing to go to the local. Everyone can get something they like.I will leave it to those who want to find out which countries in Europe have the biggest binge drinking problems.

so endth the lesson.....


----------



## Lez87 (9/5/07)

thanks Ducatiboy stu, maybie i should put this dream aside for some time untill i have all my shit sorted out. thanks all for the pointers there been helpfull and good for a laugh. guess ill just keep brewing from home and enjoying it with mates for now.


----------



## braufrau (27/5/07)

I was at our local monthly market this morning and there was a wine company selling
... well wine actually. :blink:

And that got me thinking (I'm always thinking what can I make to sell at the markets
when I down shift) and that led me back to this thread.
I looked up the SA licensing page (haven't read it in detail) but here is the
fees list
http://www.olgc.sa.gov.au/general/Applicat...sandCharges.pdf

and there's one there for a limited license per day, $33, and I'm thinking if the council let them sell
wine then maybe I can sell beer and ... day dreams day dreams ... worry about this in two years
time.
Wonder if I could make a profit. :unsure:


----------



## Gulf Brewery (27/5/07)

braufrau said:


> And that got me thinking (I'm always thinking what can I make to sell at the markets
> when I down shift) and that led me back to this thread.
> I looked up the SA licensing page (haven't read it in detail) but here is the
> fees list
> http://www.olgc.sa.gov.au/general/Applicat...sandCharges.pdf


Don't forget if you produce the beer yourself, you need ATO Excise approval to make the beer to sell and also a producers license from OLGC.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## braufrau (27/5/07)

Gulf Brewery said:


> Don't forget if you produce the beer yourself, you need ATO Excise approval to make the beer to sell and also a producers license from OLGC.
> 
> Cheers
> Pedro




Oh well, there we go! That knocks that idea on the head!


----------



## Jazzafish (27/5/07)

Licence... Approval... I say fight the power!


----------



## bugwan (27/5/07)

Excise is the real killer for Micros in Australia. I went to Grain & Grape on the weekend to pick up some supplies. I checked out the brew demo and the beer tasting (What's Brewing/Scottish Chief's Brewery).

According to the brewer, it cost him $30 and $40 respectively for the two corny kegs he brought with him to sample. He sounds like he could use all the marketing he could get, but considering that $90 was blown in excise on freebies, it must be a tough challenge.

Certainly worth supporting any local micro you find out there...


----------



## Yob (18/3/11)

slightly :icon_offtopic: 

I wanted, recently, to do a work event, oh the pain, OH&S, legals, just wasnt worth the extra effort, however, in the spirit of never letting go of something I want to do I found a venue that has a BYO liscence only (Bowls Club) and we are going to hire the room and put on a selection of 6-8 styles, one of the things that cannot happen is serving, people MUST serve themselvs in order for it to be legal. 
as it stands you pay $15 for the bowls (optional) and _"sample"_ as many beers as you like for free, :icon_drunk: 

it's gunna rock h34r:


----------



## bonj (18/3/11)

iamozziyob said:


> slightly :icon_offtopic:
> 
> I wanted, recently, to do a work event, oh the pain, OH&S, legals, just wasnt worth the extra effort, however, in the spirit of never letting go of something I want to do I found a venue that has a BYO liscence only (Bowls Club) and we are going to hire the room and put on a selection of 6-8 styles, one of the things that cannot happen is serving, people MUST serve themselvs in order for it to be legal.
> as it stands you pay $15 for the bowls (optional) and _"sample"_ as many beers as you like for free, :icon_drunk:
> ...


In Victoria, all you have to do is *supply* the alcohol and you need a license.... The venue's license may cover you. You may want to check that, as not all venue licenses cover you if you hire it out. One of the requirements of the venue's license is likely to be that the servers must have RSA certificates, so you might want to check that too.... The nanny state makes those sorts of things difficult... but it can be done.


----------



## DJR (18/3/11)

Responding to a gravedig spammer guys?


----------



## bonj (18/3/11)

DJR said:


> Responding to a gravedig spammer guys?


:lol:
Teach me not to scroll up.... but my comment was aimed at iamozziyob anyway.


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/11)

I've heard about this new brew in a bag method that some guy in Perth and a Couple of blokes in Melbourne have been experimenting with. Where do I get a bag from?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/3/11)

BribieG said:


> I've heard about this new brew in a bag method that some guy in Perth and a Couple of blokes in Melbourne have been experimenting with. Where do I get a bag from?


Golf,Romeo,Yanky,Papa,Hotel,Oscar,November  
GB


----------



## Strange Brew (18/3/11)

BribieG said:


> I've heard about this new brew in a bag method that some guy in Perth and a Couple of blokes in Melbourne have been experimenting with. Where do I get a bag from?



ROFLMAO!!!! :lol:


----------



## skipper386 (19/3/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well I would have to agree somewhat. Solicitors do help ( help take your money )...as all sorts of things pop up.And it will depend on the Magistrate. And wether you want a retail license as well..The court will require all the site plans to show the licensed area etc as well as proof that you advertised the application.They may also require the applicatnt to do a RSA course, but I did read somewhere on the DGRA website that a judge set a precidant on this as the brewer is only supplying as a wholesale to other licensed retailers and should not require an RSAOnce you want to incorporate a retail licence to sell to the public, things get really messy.One must rememeber that a brewers license only allows you to brew and sell to other licence holders that can sell to the public.You are not able to sell your beer from a brewery to the public. But you can sell it to your employees... :chug:



RSA Certificate are much needed for anyone to work in pubs and bars although not all countries and cities requires it,.


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/11)

responsibledrinker said:


> RSA Certificate are much needed for anyone to work in pubs and bars although not all countries and cities requires it,.



If your purpose in joining AHB is to promote RSA courses then by all means do so, but post in Retail subforum. This is a home brew forum, but some members in hospitality may be interested.


----------



## chefeffect (15/5/11)

Some one mentioned to me yesterday that some pubs in Melbourne are selling home brew?? the laws have changed in the last 12 months on selling beer at farmers markets and festivals, kind of like the wine tasting licence, does anyone know how a home brewer would go about selling a few kegs to there local pub so they can tap and sell? I have searched a bit but not found many details. I may start a new thread also as this is an old one and the laws have changed.


----------



## goomboogo (15/5/11)

chefeffect said:


> Some one mentioned to me yesterday that some pubs in Melbourne are selling home brew?? the laws have changed in the last 12 months on selling beer at farmers markets and festivals, kind of like the wine tasting licence, does anyone know how a home brewer would go about selling a few kegs to there local pub so they can tap and sell? I have searched a bit but not found many details. I may start a new thread also as this is an old one and the laws have changed.



Just go for it. The only thing stopping me is the fact that I make crap beer.


----------



## chefeffect (15/5/11)

Yeah I could be in the same boat, because my mates love my beer...... but its free!


----------



## fawnroux (15/5/11)

chefeffect said:


> Some one mentioned to me yesterday that some pubs in Melbourne are selling home brew?? the laws have changed in the last 12 months on selling beer at farmers markets and festivals, kind of like the wine tasting licence, does anyone know how a home brewer would go about selling a few kegs to there local pub so they can tap and sell? I have searched a bit but not found many details. I may start a new thread also as this is an old one and the laws have changed.



Who's been telling you this chef? Unfortunately I think they're talking out their arse. All the info in the thread originally posted still stands, if anything, it's probably become more complicated over the years. No way can a homebrewer sell their beer to a pub.

Happy to be corrected if anyone can point to relevant legislation, but I highly doubt it.

Dave


----------



## mudd (15/5/11)

I heard something about markets also. But then there is a hell of a lot of things sold at markets.

Just the tip of the iceberg for a Pre-Retail (ie to supply a pub) licence is $387.70 application fee + $812.70 per annum
If you add enough home grown fruit you might be able to convince them to issue you a Vignerons licence at $200 pa  
http://www.justice.vic.gov.au/wps/wcm/conn...Licence_Kit.pdf

This is the easy bit. Then you need to look at excise...... :huh:


----------



## Feldon (15/5/11)

FYI - the following text is from a media release issued by the Dept. of Justice, Victoria, late last year ...

[begins]
_New Licence for Wineries and Beer Makers 
25 Oct 2010 
Victorias brewers and wineries will be able to promote and sell their produce at an unlimited number of farmers markets, shows and festivals to promote their wines and beers without having to obtain a temporary licence.

Consumer Affairs Minister Tony Robinson said the new producers licence would replace the current vignerons licence and will be available to businesses:

- growing their own fruit and making their own liquor or financially responsible for liquor production
- buying fruit grown by someone else and producing their own liquor or financially responsible for liquor production
- brewing their own beer.
The new licence will also enable producers to attend an unlimited number of farmers markets, shows and festivals to promote their wines and beers without obtaining additional temporary licences.

The new producers licence is designed specifically for Victorias wine and beer industry and for the first time will enable wine and beer makers to showcase their products around the state without having to pay for additional licences, Mr Robinson said.

Victoria is home to world-class winemakers and a growing craft brewery sector and we want to support their ongoing development by reducing unnecessary licensing regulation.

He said the government had consulted with the wine and beer industries on the development of the new licence category.

There are more than 850 wineries across 21 distinct wine regions in Victoria.

Victorias craft brewing sector is also strong, with 35 of Australia's 120 craft breweries located in our state.

The producer licence will be available from 2012._​[ends]

Original can be found at : 
http://www.justice.vic.gov.au/wps/wcm/conn...kers+%28NEWS%29

And note, this is relevant to Vic only. Liquor licensing is a state govt jurisdiction and so relevant law varies between the states. Excise etc is a Commonwealth jurisdiction. Compliance with local council regulation and bylaws also comes into play.


----------



## Phoney (15/5/11)

chefeffect said:


> Some one mentioned to me yesterday that some pubs in Melbourne are selling home brew??



Sounds like this some one assumed that microbrew = homebrew.


----------



## chefeffect (2/6/11)

thefawnroux said:


> Who's been telling you this chef? Unfortunately I think they're talking out their arse. All the info in the thread originally posted still stands, if anything, it's probably become more complicated over the years. No way can a homebrewer sell their beer to a pub.
> 
> Happy to be corrected if anyone can point to relevant legislation, but I highly doubt it.
> 
> Dave



Yeah I guess I did'nt find it hard enought to beleive as I made the post, but in hind sight maybe it was a back yard university bar?? 

Also thanks Feldon I also read the same article.


----------



## Brewtus (2/6/11)

You could try the Canberra Method. The local club has an annual beer of the year and the local micro , with the help of the home brewer, brews the beer in the micro brewery. OK, you don't make money, but how cool is it to say it is your beer on tap at a famous brew pub?


----------



## fcmcg (3/6/11)

i will say , there was a bloke i knew once who was supplying a group with beer..100 litres at a time.... but they were buying the ingredients....and he made it
It also , always amusues me how we all think , "hey i make good beer...maybe i could sell it"
Well you probably do...and no you cannot
The tax man does not like it...he is greedy and a pig :drinks:
edit spellink


----------



## thelastspud (3/6/11)

You just need to find your loophole, Like these guys did.
the beer barons


----------



## HoppingMad (3/6/11)

Maybe you heard wrong (about homebrewers selling beer). 

There are a few startups popping up around the traps selling beer in very small batches in melbourne. Cavalier Brewery (Ascot Vale) and Moondog (Abbotsford) spring to mind. These guys are making what you would term large homebrew size batches and selling it. 

Yeah I read that one Brad - they sell beer/wine with food as a 'gift'. Apparently these guys got some kind of clearance and didn't need a formal licence because they deliver all alcohol with 'crisps' :blink: 

Hopper.

Edited - posted the article but brad just beat me to it!


----------



## kymba (3/6/11)

Recon this will arrive in queensland in about 15 years. We are very progressive up here

Note that you'll have to be a business to sell at the trash-n-treasure



Feldon said:


> Consumer Affairs Minister Tony Robinson said the new producers licence would replace the current vignerons licence and will be available to businesses:
> 
> - brewing their own beer.
> 
> The new licence will also enable producers to attend an unlimited number of farmers markets, shows and festivals to promote their wines and beers without obtaining additional temporary licences.


----------



## chefeffect (3/6/11)

Bradley said:


> You just need to find your loophole, Like these guys did.
> the beer barons



That is gold! Nice hat, he must have watched to much "Blow" with Johnny Depp.


----------



## Greg.L (3/6/11)

In NSW brewers can get a producer/wholesaler license that allows on-premises sales and wholesaling. The license has a once-off fee of $500 but you also have to get council approval for your premises via a DA, which will also cost money and involve the local health inspectors I think. To serve booze you need a RSA.

nsw olgr


----------



## matthendry (8/6/11)

Greg.L said:


> In NSW brewers can get a producer/wholesaler license that allows on-premises sales and wholesaling. The license has a once-off fee of $500 but you also have to get council approval for your premises via a DA, which will also cost money and involve the local health inspectors I think. To serve booze you need a RSA.
> 
> nsw olgr



To set up a brewery your going to have a visit from the local health inspector anyway its a food manufacturing facility .


----------

